# How to make a sick edit



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 11, 2014)

Those guys are great. I need to paw through more of their stuff on Vimeo.


----------



## jaysunn (Apr 12, 2014)

That had me smiling this morning, thanks.  SICK


----------



## ski stef (Apr 12, 2014)

that was sick


----------



## jaysunn (Apr 12, 2014)

Stef. your footage or, you and your  bestie skinning and killing it was  wonderful.  I am t
ne snow sports lover.   


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Wyatte74 (Apr 23, 2014)

ha! that was awesome! :smile:


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 28, 2014)

"So sick, bro!"


----------

